# Question about tressels.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got a new house. It came with a pond and a waterfall. I'm thinking of putting a bridge over the pond. It has a rubber or black silicon liner so I was thinking of using some sort of sandbag pier to anchor the tressel too. I'm a little concerned about it holding up under the weight of the live steam engines. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a sandbag supprt would be fine.. 
can handle the weight of a locomotive just fine, and provides a nice smooth surface in contact with the liner.. 
you could also use something with a round-ish bottm as a trestle supports..like a glass pie plate..something of that shape. 
the key is to have a large smooth surface, with no sharp corners, in contract with the liner. 

("trestle" not tressel..makes searching for info easier!  


Scot


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The liner under your sandbag will last longer than the liner exposed to the sun


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Unless you tailor your bag to hold a shape, train vibrations, sand and water will work against you as the bag will try to flatten out. 

My first thought solution would to cut a plastic bucket so that inverted it will sit level on top (the upended bottom). Then fill it with a sand bag slightly larger than the bucket so you can have a slight pad to set the bucket upon. 
The bucket holds the shape and the weight keeps it positioned. 

Beware of Capilary action which can wick water up to the wood. 

John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the bucket idea. However you can fill the sandbag with a concrete mix, dry, then set the bucket on it. The concrete filled sandbag will set up under water and hold it's shape for longer than you and I care to think about.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm some good feedback. The bottom of my pond is irregular, not level and not an even surface. There are currently rocks on the bottom covering the liner which I intended to move. I like the permanence of concrete, but I have a huge population of mosquito fish that I feel responsible to and not sure what impact the catalyst and all the chemicals that leech out of concrete when it is curing will have on my fish and plant life. Any products out there that harden up like concrete but without the dangers of poisoning the water for my little fishes?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

There is something about concrete....

Concrete issues


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you by any chance mean TRESTLE. I don't know what a tressel is.


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

A Tressel is the head coach of Thee Ohio State Buckeyes, GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link Richard. That about does it for the concrete idea. Maybe I should do a suspension bridge.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

An arch bridge looks nice and graceful over a longer span and will keep the pond clear and visible as well.


----------

